# Force of the Biohazards



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, here it is....

I've just started the Force....

Everything started in the radioactive force topic, with me leading a war against the radioactives.....
The former name was called CoStElLo but I thought a name change was necessary. We are also assassins of the dark, hidden everyday with hallucinations for enemy attacks.

I've seen that I would recruit some members, and probably go on a war against others.

I'll start from scratch with this, and let you all just sign up, and ask for a title you'll get when accepted..


To all our opponents (by psycoblaster): Posting here without joining won't affect because we assassins don't care about non-members. You need to join the force of the biohazards to learn the way of the assassins! Our ways of fighting may help you take the effects of our stealth, and our advanced technology will help you survive through attacks of the human's weapons and biological weapons. We can kill just by a touch, and can defend like a shield made of luna titanium alloy (took that from gundam wing) 
Here's the timeline in comparison to the humans vs us:

Before dinosaurs existed... Our knowledge about radioactive energy was complete.
During the stone age.... We went to high tech schools with a heavily armed armor as uniforms.
When they started to learn about cells and atoms... We were almost complete in dividing atoms into sub atoms and finding the final elements of the Earth.
When they started to use vehicles and fighters in war.... we started to use portals, magic and dark arts to defend ourselves.

I'll add people to list in alphabetical order!!

Enemies:
???
*Enemies:*
Radioactive Force
beve
hexane

*Members:*
Jesus - you already know him
Psycoblaster - The biohazardous one
da_head - second in command
Jellider
Dylan
and 1000000000000000000 * 1000000000000000000000^100000000000000 more assassins.......

*Allies:*
Minox_IX

See ya on the battlefield!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

i would join, but i've already signed up (kinda) for the radioactive force...
anyway good luck recruiting!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Copycat...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And  you're added to the Allies..

Should  I keep  you? Or is this actually a War announcement?!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

not a war with you XP I'll ad your force to the allies


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh dear, did I just get pirated?


----------



## papyrus (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't believe this its just an illusion.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> not a war with you XP I'll ad your force to the allies
> OK!! Can  do!
> I'll keep  you then..
> Good luck with recruiting!!
> ...


I guess so! But you just keep your identity.......You're avatar is unbeatable!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Oh dear, did I just get pirated?


torrents can get you anything.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you have a rom hacking department?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Do you have a rom hacking department?


we already had rom hacking departments like 300 years ago, even before the first rom was actually made.
AND YOU WILL COME TO MY SIDE.

offtopic: did you see my new font? isn't it impressive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

I had to do so much without you


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll spare you a friend of mine Aricado, PM him.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

now you should come in. You'll become kewl again.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD, WHO UPLOADED A TORRENT OF ME!?



PS: I fixed the biohazard thing, made it orb-ish.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> now you should come in. You'll become kewl again.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toni uploaded the torrent.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Liar....I haven't upload anything..I have no internet connection!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster, reconsider your choice of allies.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> psycoblaster, reconsider your choice of allies.


Minox, reconsider your choice of existing.


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should stop bothering me and eat some radioactive pie.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


granville, reconsider your weakness


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster, want some non-radioactive pie?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol, no members whatsoever, go find people who are banned or don't have any posts and add them, I'm sure they wouldn't mind


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> my plan was a secret assassination plan.
> darn i gave it away.
> I was gonna get like a group of 10 and start a war in toni's XP
> 
> You never know an assassin's next move.


OK,  I guess this alliance lasted long  enough....

I believe you can stand by Minox_IX side (seeing that he's veteran fighter, and you're just two days newbie), and  you should learn from him first!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> psycoblaster, want some non-radioactive pie?


Love some


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Lol, no members whatsoever, go find people who are banned or don't have any posts and add them, I'm sure they wouldn't mind








I like you Noitora, as much as your HACKS!!!!!
This is real  p0wnage!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll still love you personally


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is some non-radioactive pie






Tuck in.

*runs away*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the spirit!!! You show them Hadrian!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Lol, no members whatsoever, go find people who are banned or don't have any posts and add them, I'm sure they wouldn't mind


you're supposed to be sick. Go sleep. and you should be done with finishing up barba by now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Here is some non-radioactive pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhoh. I've just donated this to charity.
I take no responsibility for further consequences.


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Free radioactive pie for all members of the Radioactive Force.




It's poisoned...


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2008)

@OP: is second in command still available? i'll take that.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Joining??? ;D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

From what I see, he  wants to be in command!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

that's a good thing. members of your group doesn't have the wisdom and courage to take control a portion of an army.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't type any text, It'll take a few days till I'm finished with barba.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> that's a good thing. members of your group doesn't have the wisdom and courage to take control a portion of an army.








 You just said that to about 3 mods at least! You can't even lead yourself! Note the phrase:

*Doesn't have the wisdom.*

That phrase made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> that's a good thing. members of your group doesn't have the wisdom and courage to take control a portion of an army.


Not that really, just couldn't be bothered, I've commanded entire galaxies 27 times before so yeah, I got sick of it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> that's a good thing. members of your group doesn't have the wisdom and courage to take control a portion of an army.


You weren't paying attention........I said that all my men are free to do whatever they want to do!!
They can command, they can sleep, they can fight......That's why we're so different, and that's why they stick with me!!


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Joining??? ;D



lol if second in command is available, sure.


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dice isn't on your side so it doesn't matter.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who cares about 3 mods


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Radioactive Force, you can have any position you like!!
You even get the title of your choice.....so, you may as well come there, and get the title.....The Second in Command


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but he's already second in command in mine XP


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

The difference is that anyone can have a title, but da_head just got a position that only one person can have.


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2008)

ok. so i'm second in command...hmm i need a title...


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd better not let them see that, or you might!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do people join Toni? It can't be because he's better than you can it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It must hurt to be so jealous.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've commanded 27 galaxies before but you still have a puny paladin that can do nothing but die to sonic blows and meteor assaults?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you let them free because you don't know how to control your group, so all you can do is let them do whatever they want.


From what I see, they are very loyal...they listen to me (and I listen to them)......SO I would say that we work very well!!

I don't need to control them to get what I want and gain respect!!


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur giving me the position of second in command? as in second in charge, or is it a meaningless title?


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> You'd better not let them see that, or you might!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a title, nothing special.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonji- democracy. In fact, it's beyond democracy. We don't even need to vote.

Psycoblaster- dictatorship.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Those inferior join the stronger, those who are strong don't need to join.



There's a difference between a need and a choice. The entirety of the armed forces are 1000000000000000000X stronger than George Bush. So why do they join the armed forces?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> ok. so i'm second in command...hmm i need a title...
> anything you wish
> 
> 
> ...


why do people join Toni? because the people are not aware of the weaknesses of radioactivity.
When the first war rages on, you'll be the first one going down and i'll make sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It must hurt to be in a crap group


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why wat do you want to do as second in command?


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh. i suggest we follow some official chain of command (like army or games like halo). so admiral, commander, captain etc. gives the ranks more meaning. i'll be back, my laptop is about to die, and i'm in class >.


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



makes it easier to infiltrate the enemy when havin a higher rank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(the highest i can possible get lol)

EDIT: sry double post


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It must hurt to be in a crap group tongue.gif
> 
> It must hurt not to be able to think of a good rebuttal.
> 
> QUOTEwhy wat do you want to do as second in command?



Already paranoid I see. Dictatorship in action.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> ur giving me the position of second in command? as in second in charge, or is it a meaningless title?
> You have to understand something!!
> You get the title of your choice, the title you DESERVE....yes, you can be second in charge, but the main (beautiful) thing is that everyone has their own free will.....I don't order around, and I'm not bossy....
> 
> ...


Sorry.....But this group exist longer than yours (and I'm serious).....and there is nothing crappy about it....Just look at some of the name, many are very respectful members here!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonji- democracy. In fact, it's beyond democracy. We don't even need to vote.
> 
> Psycoblaster- *dictatorship.*
> 
> ...


it's an ochlocracy. get it right.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Sorry.....But this group exist longer than yours (and I'm serious).....and there is nothing crappy about it....Just look at some of the name, many are very respectful members here!!


If the individuals are strong but if the group as a whole is weak, then that's a phail group.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who and what is weak in Radioactive Force?!

And how can you say it's a failed group when we stick together?!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of our weaklings is more than enough to defeat your whole BioRetard forces!!!


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord, he's done it again.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's known as a fact that one of our assassins can kill one of your LOSERS in a touch.
And you call yourselves weaklings? that's why you guys ARE weaklings. We never call ourselves weak, because we are sure of our strength.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

"We" as in you...alone..

OK, I'll stop now, because this is going nowhere, and we're above that!!

See ya around..


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's called being an idiot, not strength.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> "We" as in you...alone..
> 
> OK, I'll stop now, because this is going nowhere, and we're above that!!
> 
> See ya around..


Once again, you don't know the existence of the other 1000000000000000000000000000000000 * 100000000000^10000000000000000 members because they are cloaked. 
don't forget, you never know when one of us is behind you.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you only have one member.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Farewell loser (which is STILL radioactively tatooed onto your butt).


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't be surprised if I see you working together on a "custom firmware" with beve.


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Quality over quantity.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Quality over quantity.


I totally respect you.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have neither quality nor quantity.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

our group's quality is excellent. You won't know because you are not in the group.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Why do I see a significance between a fake religion/cult and this?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Why do I see a significance between a fake religion/cult and this?


because you are with the losers. your mind and vision will become clear once you come to this side.


----------



## da_head (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i take offense to that


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 7, 2008)

Gang warfare on my forum?!

D:


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like Toni's force better. 

무우우우우하하하하하하하~~~!!! 승리는 우리꺼!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> I like Toni's force better.
> 
> ????????????~~~!!! ??? ???!!!!!!!!!


?


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> psycoblaster casts blizzard.
> critical hit!
> All of the radioactive force members recieved 70000 damage but only granville froze.
> gman 101 fainted.
> ...



Gman101 uses revive. Gman101 attacks with 10,000 radioactive dumplings and pork buns. It's super effective!!! 300000HP damage dealt to the biohazard force. Psycoblaster is paralyzed! It may be unable to move! Gman101 attacks again with hokkien noodles, wonton noodles and ?? dipped in radioactive waste! It's a one-hit-KO!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

too bad you attacked a hallucination. (you never know where the real assassin will be)


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

I will... eventually... I shall use my Shaolin Radioactive powers and jump-fly through the air to find you! (Like those classic Chinese dramas where there's always a guy jumping and flying through the air during a kung fu fight).


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

you won't ever be able to find me.
an assassin can be anywhere, even inside somebody else's body.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

super enforcer to the rescue!!!!!!! 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Force of the Biohazards, HISTORY AND MEMBERS


dude change the title.  you have only (3-4) members but *NO history*
do u UNDERSTAND?! N-O H-I-S-T-O-R-Y


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> super enforcer to the rescue!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go, just in case you "missed" it again in the first post.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

I Join.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

I knew it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey psyco, you have a new recruit....a supersexy one!!!! quick...update the list..


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jealousy can also be a sin.

toni has been booted.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, Toni's blog post looked shinier. Especially considering the fact that we had _actual_ titles.

And before you brand me as a useless poster, I'd just like to point out that whatever history you might write there does not amount to the kind of history our Radioactive Force has. Ours was real. Heck, I was there when the whole thing started. (I've lived a long life. ;P) Seeing you start this after reading the boss's recruit page makes me wonder...how can such history exist, if you've made up your "Biohazard" team solely for the purpose of being our enemy?

Does. Not. Make. Sense.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Everything started in the radioactive force topic, with me leading a war against the radioactives.....


This is your only history and frankly? It does not impress me. Nice try, psycoblaster. ^^


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

infiltrated.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 9, 2008)

>:{O THE RADIOACTIVE FORCE'S IMMORTAL KAMIKAZE/ PAPER PLANE PILOT  HAS TRIED TO BOMB YOUR BASE: WHAT WILL YOU DO? 

a.) fight
b.) run
c.) pull one of those damn toontown moves.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL. Is The Worst part of the Radioactive Force? @[email protected]? Gaaah. I'm so lost now when it comes to the members.

If not, join us, The Worst. >3 We need more allies.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 9, 2008)

I reject the radioactive force's reality and substitute yours. I'll join.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

XD By posting here, I've inadvertently brought more followers to join psycoblaster's cause. Oh well. The more the merrier. Regardless on which side you're on. :3


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=171


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh right! X3 Stupid me. You can always ally with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sort of like what Minox did to pyscoblaster's Biohazard group.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> I reject the radioactive force's reality and substitute yours. I'll join.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it failed.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Free radioactive pie for all members of the Radioactive Force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the Radioactive Force's Nuclear Ninja, the ultimate assassin.  I can have a radioactive glow, and in a moment I can fade into darkness.  I can see all of you even when you're cloaked, because my eyes are tuned into all frequencies of electromagnetic radiation.  X-rays, gamma rays, microwaves, ultraviolet, visible light, infrared--it doesn't matter, I can see all.  You can't hide from me.  I am the eyes of the Radioactive Force.  

I've already posted 1000000000000000000000000000000000 * 100000000000^10000000000000000 times in this thread.  You just don't see all of my posts because they're invisible.  I'm always cloaked (see my profile).  Each time I posted, I stabbed all of your cloaked members in the neck with a radioactive needle, so they will all die slowly of radioactive poisoning.  Then they will become radioactive undead, and they will join the Radioactive Force.  

*Densetsu3000 -*



Nuclear Ninja


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the radioactive pie!  It makes us stronger!  I successfully removed the poison.  Did you think I wouldn't see that little "secret" message you put in the lower-right corner?  I can see everything!  It's a ninja's job to see through deception.  I will take any hidden message you post on this thread (or on the Radioactive Force thread), remove the #FFFFFF color tags and expose it to everyone.  Also, ninjas are trained to be immune to poison.  They taste all food before their leader eats it to make sure it's alright.  You're going to have to try harder than that if you want to kill Toni.  Nice try, Minox_IX.  You should really just join us because you don't want to be on the Biohazard side when we grow bored with their existence and decide to wipe them off the face of the planet.


I would never join you, and I'm taking a break from putting up an resistance atm, so please ignore me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> snip this awesome post









Densetsu3000 I LOVE you and your skills.....you're awesome!!!! You're one of my favorite tempers...and probably my best friend here, and I like your speed, agility and lethalness......

*AWESOME*

psyco,  if I were you.....I'd go and hide..


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 9, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I've already posted 1000000000000000000000000000000000 * 100000000000^10000000000000000 times in this thread.  You just don't see all of my posts because they're invisible.  I'm always cloaked (see my profile).


My post count didn't go up because this thread is a joke, like the Testing Area.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

hmm...

this thread provides with interesting info.

Thank you for telling me ways NOT to kill toni. It'll be much easier finding on that works that way.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 9, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> hmm...
> 
> this thread provides with interesting info.
> 
> Thank you for telling me ways NOT to kill toni. It'll be much easier finding on that works that way.


I could tell you a countless number of ways NOT to kill Toni.  The fact is, there is NO way to kill him.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is always a way to kill the boss.
Maybe I'll just get lucky and he'll choke on a black pretzel.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha....this is true...

Put it this way....the day that people manage to kill radiation...and remove everything that radiates, from the face of the planet..

Then,  you might have a chance against me and my force....but as I already stated numerous times....Radioactivity is energy, energy can't be spent or destroyed...it can be transformed!!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I'll siphon it off you and use it to beat you.


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

so wat have i missed?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Haahaha..

have you even checked my Radioactive Force blog?!
Click  my sig, and check the members list, and also, our projects........How can't you people understand..

You don't stand a chance against me, and I don't know why do you want to fight me, when I'm so merciful and nice all the time....my men love me..just ask them..


----------



## Dylan (Oct 11, 2008)

hey phychoblaster. you gotta spice up the thread a bit. we seem like a very low threat to those radioactive forces gays with a first page like that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Your first mistake was that you called part of the GBAtemps staff, gay!!
Your second mistake was that you used word gay as an insult, which only shows your lack of maturity.
Third mistake was you admitting that you're not a threat to anyone, let alone us!!
And your fourth mistake is your sig, because it's lying, just like your whole (Standup Comedy) "Force"


In the words of p1ngpong......*p0wned*!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Your first mistake was that you called part of the GBAtemps staff, gay!!
> Your second mistake was that you used word gay as an insult, which only shows your lack of maturity.
> Third mistake was you admitting that you're not a threat to anyone, let alone us!!
> And your fourth mistake is your sig, because it's lying, just like your whole (Standup Comedy) "Force"
> ...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> hey phychoblaster. you gotta spice up the thread a bit. we seem like a very low threat to those radioactive forces gays with a first page like that.


I've been doing a lot of romhacking lately XP damn you noitora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I'm doing with what's done. The translators I think are taking a break or something... no updates in translation for few days now.

Well what do you need in the first page?
I can photoshop many stuff and upload it on the first page... gimme an idea.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Dude, don't waste time on this...it takes a lot of time to maintain the OP and "lead" the Force...I mean,  it's OK for fun and everything,  but don't let it take too much of your time from hacking.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're really good at it..


----------



## Dylan (Oct 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Your first mistake was that you called part of the GBAtemps staff, gay!!
> Your second mistake was that you used word gay as an insult, which only shows your lack of maturity.
> Third mistake was you admitting that you're not a threat to anyone, let alone us!!
> And your fourth mistake is your sig, because it's lying, just like your whole (Standup Comedy) "Force"
> ...




your gay


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Just because I love some members here, that doesn't make me a gay in a way you mean it


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> hey phychoblaster. you gotta spice up the thread a bit. we seem like a very low threat to those radioactive forces gays with a first page like that.Your own members disrespect you by showing disregard to how your name is spelled.  Even I have enough respect for my enemies to spell their names correctly.  I have honor, but psycoblaster's comrades don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for proving my point that you can't spell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
Nice comeback, by the way.  

"your gay"

If that's the best attack you can do against Toni, you have no chance of defeating us.  No attack can defeat us.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 12, 2008)

Im really just in this for the cookies. There are cookies right?



RIGHT?!!??!?!??!


----------



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 12, 2008)

cookies? well you know I am a owner of a cookie company...


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 12, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Im really just in this for the cookies. There are cookies right?
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT?!!??!?!??!


Seriously, just come on over to our side and we'll give you all the cookies you want


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 12, 2008)

pie>cookie
and we got pie. you guys don't.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Nope..Minox_IX has pie!
you don't...


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nope..Minox_IX has pie!
> you don't...


I actually gave psycoblaster some of my pie, so he *does* have pie.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 12, 2008)

But I stole it, squashed it and fed it to the mutant pie-eating dog gorillas.


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2008)

No member of the Radioactive Force can approach that pie without getting seriously injured.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 12, 2008)

I had this! Guaranteed to repel the Minox effect!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> No member of the Radioactive Force can approach that pie without getting seriously injured.



Gaaahhhh keep it away!!!


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

What about THIS pie! HUH!?






Got you there. Yeah.


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> What about THIS pie! HUH!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, because that isn't a pie. That's nuclear waste...


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. Nice isn't it? Glop flavoured.


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2008)

Pie != Nuclear waste 
End of discussion


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 12, 2008)

radioactive people, I know you guys are jealous you don't have pie. join our force and I'll give you some.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2008)

I made up bio-hazard force!

It (was) my sub-division.
But you stole it.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I made up bio-hazard force!
> 
> It (was) my sub-division.
> But you stole it.


BS


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


psyco has to bump his own threads.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

I just saw the reply o.O


----------



## Rowan (Oct 14, 2008)

Your force cower from the radioactivity
our men eat it then reuse to make new minions


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 9, 2009)

MWAHHHHHHHHH MWAHHHHHHHH


----------

